# Italian Med School



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,
I was researching on the possibility to go overseas for Med and I came across a thread wherein I can study medicine in Italy in English if I do the IMAT exam. Apparently it's easier to get in as a Non EU student than as an EU student and the tuition fees therein are next to nothing. I was wondering if you guys have any thoughts about this? I am not particularly interested in which medical school I get into as long as I get in. Sapienza, Napoli, Bari, Milano are some of the options that I am currently considering .
Cheers


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm fairly sure the entrance exam for this year are past. You'll have to watch for when next years exams are held.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for your reply mate . Yeah I was talking about next year. However there is also another issue. Most of the exam locations are located in Europe and are more or less a 24hr plane ride away from home (sydney, australia) not to mention the $2000 it's gonna end up costing me. Do you reckon, I can have like a skype exam session or something like that?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can ask your local consulate but I'd be surprised.


----------



## **sara**1989** (Aug 22, 2014)

Absolutely not. As medical student you have obligatory attendence, so you need to go to courses almost everyday and get exams here.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

**sara**1989** said:


> Absolutely not. As medical student you have obligatory attendence, so you need to go to courses almost everyday and get exams here.


No I was talking about the university entrance examination.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys I was looking through the admissions website for Humanitas university which seems to be the newest university there. Apparently IMAT exam for them is going to be held in September. I just have a quick question as to if I can apply or not. On the programme brochure it says that the programme is open to EU citizens and EU equated citizens. The EU equated citizens bit ambiguous. Not sure if the university I studied in (University of Sydney) is counted as part of the bilateral agreement university. Any thoughts guys?
Apply for the Admission test for Medicine | Humanitas University
With regards
Abhi


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You need to talk to your consulate. Almost certainly they'll have to look at your records and covert things. Assuming they find them acceptable. I guess for EU equated they mean people with some form of residence in the EU.


----------

